# Dsl



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2003)

Moin

Ist  Dsl wirklich soo viel besser? Welche mittlere  Downloadge-
schwindigkeit  hat man da?
Ich liebäugel mit einer Flatrate von 1&1, da  das Ganze hier mittlerweile
 Ausmaße angenommen hat.
Kann man 1&1 gebrauchen oder läuft das auch so, wie teilweise bei 
Arcor?
Ist der Service ok?
Oder "hilf dir selbst, dann hilft dir Gott?
Danke für die Hilfe. :bussi: 

M.f.G.
Stan

Ach,ja, ich weiß natürlich als eifriger Besucher: Dsl pur=kein Dialer.
Aber ich habe sowieso eine Mwn.-sperre. :zunge: 

Und wenn ich schon mal dabei bin möchte ich mich bei euch allen
bedanken , das ich etwas gelernt habe. :respekt:


----------



## Devilfrank (21 Februar 2003)

Hi Stan,

DSL lohnt sich schon. Downloads sind erheblich schneller. Wo Du beim Surfen mit Modem auf ca. 6,5 kB/s, mit ISDN auf 7,5 bei Kanalbündelung max. 15 kB/s schaffst, lutscht Dir DSL rund 85-95 kB/s aus der Leitung. 
Wie das bei Arcor läuft kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich habe mir bei 1&1 die Fairflat geholt. 29,90€ Festpreis, keine weiteren Einschränkungen und wenn Du unter 100 Stunden im Monat bleibst, zahlst Du nur noch 14,99€.
Probleme mit 1&1 hatte ich noch keine. Zugangsdaten gekommen, in die DFÜ-Verbindung eingetragen, klick, klick, drin.  8)


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2003)

*Stan*

Tach

Erstmal Danke.:tach: 
 Bei meinem momentanen Verbrauch komme  ich damit  auf
jeden Fall besser weg.Wenn nicht noch ganz negative Nachrichten
kommen ruf ich spätestestens am Montag an.
In 3-4 Wochen werden hier dann die Leitungen glühen.
Freu (hoffentlich nicht zu früh).

M.f.G.
Stan  :bla:

Ps.: Bei Arcor gibt es teilweise Zugangsschwierigkeiten, in bestimmten
Gebieten (Quelle:Heise).
Wieso wird mit Downloadgeschwindigkeit von 768Kbit/s. geworben?
Hat man die, wenn der Rechner direkt auf dem Server steht? Dummfrag....


----------



## DieBorg (21 Februar 2003)

heir findest Du auch schon recht gute aussagen über die einzelnen anbieter

http://heise.de/imonitor/

ansonsten bin ich nunmehr schon seit 1,5 Jahren 1&1 kunde vorher t-online und kann nur sagen 1&1 ist erheblich Interresanter und Qualitativ besser geignet Für mich.


----------



## virenscanner (21 Februar 2003)

> Wieso wird mit Downloadgeschwindigkeit von 768Kbit/s. geworben?
> Hat man die, wenn der Rechner direkt auf dem Server steht? Dummfrag....


768 Kbit/s  steht für 768 Kilobit.

Die Angaben von DevilFrank waren in KB (Kilo*byte*).

Ein Byte besteht aus 8 Bit.


----------



## SprMa (21 Februar 2003)

Was bedeutet: wenn du dir mal 1 Byte gegeben hast, dann solltest du nicht mehr Auto fahren.  :lol:

Im Ernst:
Download-Raten von um die 90kB/s sind von Servern im Internet keine Seltenheit, eher die Regel. Wobei der Rate mit der Größe der angeforderten Datei ansteigt. Also nicht wundern, wenn die Webseite "nur" mit 10kB/s kommt.

Der mögliche Maximalwert hat aber nichts mit der tatsächlichen D/L-Geschwindigkeit zu tun. Denn wenn die "Gegenstelle" nur mit ISDN-Geschwindigkeit senden kann, dann ist eben nicht mehr als 7kB möglich.
Also nicht wundern, wenn's im Esel nicht schneller geht als vor der Umstellung auf DSL...


Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2003)

Moin



 :respekt:  Suuupi, Leute.



M.f.G.
Stan


----------

